# Ästhetischer PC



## Mr Bigglesworth (14. Juni 2011)

*Ästhetischer PC*

Hallo zusammen,
um aktuelle Spiele zu spielen, wollte ich mir einen Pc anschaffen. Da ich nicht allzu viel Ahnung habe, hoffe ich auf eure hilfe.
preislich flankiere ich den 700 Euro Bereich OHNE betriebsystem (maximal 800 mit), wobei ich mir schon 2 modelle näher angeschaut habe:

Gaming-PC HD6870-Edition für 769 Euro
Aspire G3600 i5 HD6870 799 euro

Wie gesagt, ich hab  nicht allzu viel ahnung, aber der prozessor scheint für 30 euro aufpreis beim 2. besser zu sein, aber welches mainboard ist verbaut? beim 1. sieht man ja was drinn ist. innen drin sieht der 1. ja nicht so schön aus, alles so "matschig" (ich bin da ein bisschen eigen)

also, was würdet ihr mir raten? oder habt ihr vielleicht ganz andere vorschläge?


----------



## der_knoben (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Was heißt denn ästhetisch? Nen schönes Gehäuse kannst du dir auch bei Caseking suchen und dann stellen wir dir hier den Rest zusammen. Wenn du den Rechner selbst zusammenbauen willst.


----------



## Softy (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Stell lieber selbst was zusammen, hier gibts Hilfe. Und wenn Du nicht selbst schrauben willst, hardwareversand.de baut die Kiste für 20€ zusammen, da kommst Du immer noch günstiger bzw. v.a. mit hochwertigeren Komponenten weg, als mit den o.g. Fertig-Rechnern.


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Zusammenbauen trau ich mich nicht 
ich hätte lieber nen fertigen mit garantie, da bin ich beruhigter. hat man bei alternate zB garantie, wenn ich mir einen rechner konfigurieren lasse? das wäre nämlich auch noch ne möglichkeit.
mit ästhetisch meinte ich eigentlich, dass es nicht so aussehen sollte wie beim ersten, das sieht so "matschig" aus, das mainboard ist mir zu hässlich
(ich weiß, dadrauf kommts nicht an )
naja gut, ich denke wenn die leistung stimmt, kann ich über hässliche hardware hinwegsehen. vergesst das "ästhetisch"


----------



## huntertech (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Kann da meinen Vorrednern nur zustimmen und die Meinung wird in jedem guten PC-Forum nicht ohne Grund vertreten. Ich glaube die Auflistung der Grüne gegen einen Fertig-Rechner können wir uns sparen, wenn du sie aber nicht kennst, wiederholen wirs für dich gern nochmal  Dann schmeiß ich gleich mal ne anständige Konfiguration zum Selberbauen oder Bauen-Lassen rein:

 CPU: Intel Core i5-2500k (~165)
  CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B (~33€)
  GraKa: Gainward GTX 560 Ti Phantom (~205€)
  Board: Asrock Z68 Pro3 (B3)  (~100€) bzw. ASRock Z68 Extreme4 (mehr Ausstattung, ~140€)
  Ram: 2x4GB DDR3-1333 z.B. von Excelram (~55€) oder 2x2GB DDR3-1333 z.B. von G.Skill oder GeIL (~30€)
  HDD: WD Caviar Black (0,5, 1, 1,5, 2 TB) bzw. Samsung Spinpoint F3 (0,5, 1 TB) (~30-110€)
  Laufwerk: LiteOn iHAS324 (~20€, DVD), LG CH10LS20 (~50€, BR lesen), LG BH10LS30 (~75€, BR schreiben)
  Netzteil: Antec HCG-520 (~60€)
  Gehäuse: Am besten selbst aussuchen (z.B. von Cooler Master, Lian Li, Lancool, NZXT, Antec, Xigmatek, Enermax, Aerocool)
  SSD (optional!): Crucial m4 (64GB, 128GB)

Das wäre so um die 700€ (mit den jeweils günstigsten Teilen 680€) ohne Windoof. Wenn du auf die Übertaktungsmöglichkeit verzichten kannst, lässt sich da noch was sparen:

 CPU: Intel Core i5-2400 (~140€)
  Board: mATX: MSI H61M-E33 (~50€) bzw. Asrock H61M/U3S3 (~60€, incl. USB 3.0 u. Sata III) ATX: Gigabyte GA-PA65-UD3-B3 bzw. MSI PH67A-C43 (~80€)

CPU-Kühler lässt du dann auch wegn, da reicht dann auch der Boxed. Diese Konfig hier reicht für Full-HD für beinahe alle aktuellen Games mit maximalen Details aus und hat eine ganze Menge Leistung für alles soweit erdenkliche.



EDIT: Bei Fertig-PCs hast du zwar ne Garantie, die Garantie, dass die Dinger definitiv nach Ablauf der eigentlichen Garantie kaputt gehen, bekommst du aber auch!


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

dankeschön huntertech, die konfiguration reicht mir als grund gegen fertige pcs aus 
ich lass mir das mal durch den kopf gehen! bei fragen meld ich mich nochmal!


----------



## Resax (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

bei hardwareversand.de kannst du dir auch deinen wuschrechner zusammenbauen lassen.
kostet 20€, aber sie verbauen keine so schweren cpukühler wie den mugen usw.
Aber da die SandybridgeCpukühler sehr leise sind kann man sich den Kühler auch sparen, wenn du nicht übertakten willst.
_
__[FONT=&quot]500GB Western Digital Caviar Blue[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]1024MB Gigabyte GTX560 Ti OC GDDR5 PCIe[/FONT]_
  [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]ASRock H67M-GE S1155 H67 MATX[/FONT][/FONT]
_[FONT=&quot]Intel Core i5 2500 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]LiteOn DVD-Brenner IHAS124 SATA Schwarz [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]520W Antec High Current Gamer ATX23[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot] und ein Gehäuse musst du dir halt selbst raussuchen welches dir gefällt
[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Ca 650
[/FONT]_


----------



## huntertech (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*



Mr Bigglesworth schrieb:


> dankeschön huntertech, die konfiguration reicht mir als grund gegen fertige pcs aus
> ich lass mir das mal durch den kopf gehen! bei fragen meld ich mich nochmal!


 Na wenn das schon so schnell ging  PC-Bauen macht auch sehr viel Spaß, deswegen geistern wir ja alle hier rum, sowas wird bei manchen gar zum Hobby 

Wir warten


----------



## Softy (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Wenn bei hardwareversand.de eine Komponente nicht im Sortiment ist, sag bescheid, dann sollte sich gleichwertiger Ersatz finden lassen.

z.B. gibt es das Antec HCG 520 dort nicht, da könnte man ein Antec TruePower New 550 nehmen usw.


----------



## GoldenMic (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*



huntertech schrieb:


> Kann da meinen Vorrednern nur zustimmen und die Meinung wird in jedem guten PC-Forum nicht ohne Grund vertreten. Ich glaube die Auflistung der Grüne gegen einen Fertig-Rechner können wir uns sparen, wenn du sie aber nicht kennst, wiederholen wirs für dich gern nochmal  Dann schmeiß ich gleich mal ne anständige Konfiguration zum Selberbauen oder Bauen-Lassen rein:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5-2500k (~165)
> CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B (~33€)
> ...


 
Bei der Graka würde ich zu dieser raten:
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N560OC-1GI) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
Beim Netzteil kann man sich nochmal das ansehen:
be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E8-CM-480W/BN161) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Beim Gehäuse vllt nochmal das: Sharkoon T9 Value grün mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ansonsten siehts gut aus.


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

bin ja ganz begeistert von der bereitschaft hier, danke 
ja also mit dem zusammenbauen ists halt ein bisschen schwer, ich trau es mir schon zu, aber ich will nicht, dass am ende was nicht funktioniert und ich dann aufgeschmissen bin. hab da ein ganz komisches gefühl!

hab das gerade mal bei alternate alles eingetippt und bin fast aus allen wolken gefallen: ca 850 euro, versuchs jetzt mal bei hardwareversand.
achja noch ne frage: ist euch was bekannt wegen problemen bei der Gainward GTX 560 Ti Phantom ? bei alternate stand in ner rezension, dass die probleme bereitet und so laut wie ein haarföhn sein soll!


----------



## Softy (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Die GTX560 Phantom wäre mir mit über 200€ zu teuer. Außerdem soll sie laut PCGH Print zu Spulenfiepen und "Zirpen" unter Last neigen. Da würde ich eher eine ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1024MB GDDR5 oder Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1024MB GDDR5 nehmen.


----------



## GoldenMic (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*



Mr Bigglesworth schrieb:


> bin ja ganz begeistert von der bereitschaft hier, danke
> ja also mit dem zusammenbauen ists halt ein bisschen schwer, ich trau es mir schon zu, aber ich will nicht, dass am ende was nicht funktioniert und ich dann aufgeschmissen bin. hab da ein ganz komisches gefühl!
> 
> hab das gerade mal bei alternate alles eingetippt und bin fast aus allen wolken gefallen: ca 850 euro, versuchs jetzt mal bei hardwareversand.
> achja noch ne frage: ist euch was bekannt wegen problemen bei der Gainward GTX 560 Ti Phantom ? bei alternate stand in ner rezension, dass die probleme bereitet und so laut wie ein haarföhn sein soll!


 
Probiers mal hier:
Geizhals.at Deutschland

Einfach ne Wunschliste erstellen, dann alle gewünschten Produkte dort reinpacken, dann auf die Wunschliste gehen und unten rechts auf "Günstigste Anbieter für alle Artikel ermitteln"
Und dann hast du dann 1-3 verschiedene Shops bei denen du bestellen könntest.
Wären dann zwar ca 2 mal Versandkosten aber dafür lohnt es sich.


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

danke für den tipp GoldenMic!
ich glaube selbst zusammenbauen wäre wirklich am besten/günstigsten.
dann muss ich mir noch fleißig videos angucken /tutorials durchlesen!

meine Liste würde so aussehen:

CPU: Intel Core i5 2400
Graka: Gigabyte Geforce GTX 560 Ti OC 1024 mb GDDR5
Mainboard: Asrock Z68 Pro 3
Ram: 2x2 GB DDR3-1333
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3
Laufwerk: LiteOn iHAS324
Netzteil: ? 
(was würdet ihr sagen: Antec HCG-520 oder bequiet von oben?)
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value grün mit Sichtfenster (danke für den tipp, sehr schick)

Frage: Boxed heißt doch, dass der CPU kühler dabei ist, oder? wird der aufgeführt oder ist der immer dabei?
und: 4 GB arbeitsspeicher reicht oder? 8GB aufpreis wert?


----------



## Softy (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

boxed heißt, dass der Kühler mit im Lieferumfang der CPU ist.

4GB reichen, aber es gibt 8GB bereits ab sensationellen 48€  G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Beide Netzteile sind sehr gut, das be Quiet bietet zusätzlich Kabelmanagment.


----------



## GoldenMic (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*



Mr Bigglesworth schrieb:


> danke für den tipp GoldenMic!
> ich glaube selbst zusammenbauen wäre wirklich am besten/günstigsten.
> dann muss ich mir noch fleißig videos angucken /tutorials durchlesen!
> 
> ...


 
Sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

da bin ich beruhigt!
morgen werd ich mal alles zusammensuchen und nochmal bescheid geben, falls was ansteht!
DANKE!


----------



## Danathor (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

also ästhetisch find ich sowas hier:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Skeleton - Open Air Case


----------



## oGuzee (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*



Danathor schrieb:


> also ästhetisch find ich sowas hier:
> Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Skeleton - Open Air Case


 
Mit dem Ding hast du nie wieder Probleme mit Hitze! Einfach 2 Ventilatoren drumrum aufstellen oder sogar einfach ins Nasse  und das Ding wird nie warm! 

Problematisch wäre es aber mit der Sicherheit der Komponenten! Die stehen ja offen zur Schau


----------



## huntertech (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Wenn mans gut behandelt, ist auch das Skeleton nutzbar, nur leider ist das bei einem Großteil der Nutzer nier nicht der Fall


----------



## Psytis (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

also da wär mir Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC TX Bench Serie » Lian Li PC-T1R Spider Mini-ITX Test Bench - red lieber als das skeleton^^
leider is das nur mini ITX


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

naja, die sind beide nicht wirklich schön.
also ich hab das jetzt alles mal in den hardwareversand.de konfigurator eingetippt und mit einbau komm ich auf knapp 740 Euro
(das Gehäuse haben die nicht, da hab ich ein xigmatek ausgesucht). hat jemand mit dem konfigurator erfahrung? bekomme ich die verpackungen von der hardware mitgeschickt? ich glaube dann würde es sich eher lohnen da zu bestellen, da die günstigsten shops alles für knapp 700 haben + Versand.


----------



## huntertech (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*



Mr Bigglesworth schrieb:


> naja, die sind beide nicht wirklich schön.
> also ich hab das jetzt alles mal in den hardwareversand.de konfigurator eingetippt und mit einbau komm ich auf knapp 740 Euro
> (das Gehäuse haben die nicht, da hab ich ein xigmatek ausgesucht). hat jemand mit dem konfigurator erfahrung? bekomme ich die verpackungen von der hardware mitgeschickt? ich glaube dann würde es sich eher lohnen da zu bestellen, da die günstigsten shops alles für knapp 700 haben + Versand.


 Zur Verpackung kann ich nichts sagen, aber lass die Finger vom Konfigurator! Du kannst viel besser jedes Teil einzeln in einem Preisvergleicher aufrufen und von da aus nach Hardwareversand kommen, dann gibts teilweise mehrere € Rabatte und dann einfahc alles in den Warenkorb schmeißen, Zusammenbau dazu und gut!

Wie hast du es hingekriegt, in den Konfigurator ein nicht überdimensioniertes Netzteil reinzukriegen ?


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

versteh ich nicht mit dem netzteil, wollen die einem ein überdimensioniertes aufbrummen? 

ich hoffe ich nerv euch nicht wegen den fragen, aber ich hätte noch ein paar:
1) wie sieht das aus mit garantie für hardware? FALLS etwas kaputt sein sollte, schickt man das zum hersteller oder zum shop?
2) hat jemand erfahrung mit hardwareversand.de? hab da einige unschöne sachen gelesen. 

Alternate hat die ganzen sachen für ca 50 euro teurer, aber der service ist da ja auch unschlagbar. das einbauen und der versand kosten zusammen nochmal 80 euro, ist wohl ein bisschen übertrieben, oder?


----------



## huntertech (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*



Mr Bigglesworth schrieb:


> ich hoffe ich nerv euch nicht wegen den fragen, aber ich hätte noch ein paar:
> 
> 
> Alternate hat die ganzen sachen für ca 50 euro teurer, aber der service ist da ja auch unschlagbar. das einbauen und der versand kosten zusammen nochmal 80 euro, ist wohl ein bisschen übertrieben, oder?


Nerven tuts erst, wenn ein und die Selbe Frage 4x gestellt wird 

Beim Konfigurator wird normalerweise nur ein volkommen überdimensioniertes Netzteil zugelassen, deswegen wundere ich mich. 

1) Garantie haste so, wie es der Hersteller angibt (auf Ram meistens lebenslang zum Beispiel), die gesetzliche Gewährleistung auf Neuware (2 Jahre) muss aber jeder geben. Kaputte Hardware geht zurück zum Händler, bekommst eigentlich meistens so nen Retourenschein mitgeschickt, wenn nicht, kannst du dir den auch runterladen und ausdrucken.

2) Jap, meine Teile kamen immer in 1-2 Tagen, letztens berichtete ein Forenuser über den schönen Zusammenbau und meine Maus haben die auch anstandslos umgetauscht. HWV ist sehr empfehlenswert!

3) Ob dir der Service das wert ist, musst natürlich du entscheiden, mir wär das aber zu viel, mit Fachwissen und nem anständigen Forum (*hust*), bekommt man eh das Meiste allein gelöst, der Händler muss nur umtauschen


----------



## mariohanaman (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Lass das Z68 mainboard weg ... da du eine non-K cpu kaufen willst, kannst du sowieso nicht übertakten. und mehr funktionen bietet dieses Board nicht im gegensatz zu einem H67 / H61 Chipsatz. such dir also einen H-Chipsatz mit der gewünschten ausstattung aus.


----------



## huntertech (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*



mariohanaman schrieb:


> such dir also einen H-Chipsatz mit der gewünschten ausstattung aus.


 Oh ja, ganz überlesen mit der non-k-CPU. Dann verlink ich mal was Schönes 

 Board: mATX: MSI H61M-E33 (~50€) bzw. Asrock H61M/U3S3 (~60€, incl. USB 3.0 u. Sata III) ATX: Gigabyte GA-PA65-UD3-B3 bzw. MSI PH67A-C43


----------



## GoldenMic (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*



Mr Bigglesworth schrieb:


> naja, die sind beide nicht wirklich schön.
> also ich hab das jetzt alles mal in den hardwareversand.de konfigurator eingetippt und mit einbau komm ich auf knapp 740 Euro
> (das Gehäuse haben die nicht, da hab ich ein xigmatek ausgesucht). hat jemand mit dem konfigurator erfahrung? bekomme ich die verpackungen von der hardware mitgeschickt? ich glaube dann würde es sich eher lohnen da zu bestellen, da die günstigsten shops alles für knapp 700 haben + Versand.



Wenn man die Verpackung dazu haben will sollte man das ergänzen. Ich glaube da gibt es irgendwo eine Möglichkeit einen Kommenatr zur Bestellung hunzuzufügen. Ansonsten einfach mit Bestellnummer oder vorher ne Mail schreiben. 



Mr Bigglesworth schrieb:


> versteh ich nicht mit dem netzteil, wollen die einem ein überdimensioniertes aufbrummen?
> 
> ich hoffe ich nerv euch nicht wegen den fragen, aber ich hätte noch ein paar:
> 1) wie sieht das aus mit garantie für hardware? FALLS etwas kaputt sein sollte, schickt man das zum hersteller oder zum shop?
> ...



Ja, sie wollen dir ein unnötig großes Netzteil aufbrummen. Deswegen rate ich dazu dir den PC selbst zu bauen. Da hast du solche Probleme nicht.
1)Ich glaube du schickst das Teil an den Händler, bzw eventuell auch den Kompletten Rechner.
2) KA, hab auch schon gehört das die schonmal was schlecht zusammengebaut haben. Aber kenne da keine Quote oder so




mariohanaman schrieb:


> Lass das Z68 mainboard weg ... da du eine non-K cpu kaufen willst, kannst du sowieso nicht übertakten. und mehr funktionen bietet dieses Board nicht im gegensatz zu einem H67 / H61 Chipsatz. such dir also einen H-Chipsatz mit der gewünschten ausstattung aus.



Mit dem Z68 wäre er auch fürs Aufrüsten sicher, falls er sich mal ne andere CPU holt


@TE:
Poste bitte nochmal was du bestellst, bevor du bestellst.


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

CPU: Intel Core i5-2400 Box, LGA1155
GRAKA: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1024MB GDDR5, PCI-Express
NT: be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E8-CM-480W
MAINBOARD: ASRock Z68 Pro3 (B3), Sockel 1155, ATX
RAM: 4GB-Kit GEIL Value Plus PC3-10600 DDR3-1333 CL9
HDD:  Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II 
LAUFWERK: LiteOn iHAS324-32 schwarz SATA Retail
GEHÄUSE: Lian Li PC-60FNW Midi-Tower Window-Edition - black

das wäre die liste.
beim gehäuse hab ich mir ein bisschen schwer getan. was haltet ihr von gehäusen, wo man fast keine schrauben ziehen muss? also die mit diesen clips!
Das mainboard hab ich jetzt nicht gewechselt. falls ich irgendwann mal was besseres brauch, dann muss ich nicht gleich ein neues kaufen.

alles zusammen 727 Euro


----------



## huntertech (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*



Mr Bigglesworth schrieb:


> CPU: Intel Core i5-2400 Box, LGA1155
> GRAKA: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1024MB GDDR5, PCI-Express
> NT: be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E8-CM-480W
> MAINBOARD: ASRock Z68 Pro3 (B3), Sockel 1155, ATX
> ...


Diese Konfig ist soweit OK, das NT ist vielleicht etwas teuer.
 Netzteil: Antec HCG-520 (~60€)

Die Gehäuse sind eigentlich ganz gut und solange es wertig und gut gelöst ist, halten diese Schnellverschlüsse auch (bei HDDs eigentlich immer). Beim Netzteil aber unbedingt verschrauben, Lancool hat da (zumindest im K62 glaube ich) so nen miesen Bügel, der große Abdrücke quer übers Netzteil hinterlässt.


----------



## Softy (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Für ein paar € mehr bekommst Du ein schickeres LianLi mit schwarz lackiertem Innenraum (macht sich gut bei einem Sichtfenster) und 2x Front USB3: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Lian Li PC-8NWX Midi-Tower Window Edition - all black, ohne Netzteil

Board reicht auch ein hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock H61M/U3S3 (B3), Sockel 1155, mATX


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

das Antec HCG-520 ist bei HWV nicht erhältlich, wenn ich richtig geguckt hab. da wird wieder alternate attraktiver, da gibts das am billigsten.
ich bin am überlegen, ob ich die teile doch selbst zusammenbaue, ich glaub SOOO viel falsch kann man da auch nicht machen oder unterschätz ich das? ich hab nen bekannten, der sich damit ziemlich gut auskennt, vielleicht sollte ich den mal fragen...
weil lieber selbst richtig und sauber zusammengebaut, als jemanden drüberschludern lassen. und die 20 euro machen nicht grade den eindruck als ob man sich da lange mit dem computer befassen würde. ich bin so unschlüssig


----------



## mariohanaman (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

also der zusammenbau für 20€ ist in ordnung. allerdings kann man sich das nahezu sparen, denn selbst bauen ist, wenn man nicht grade 2 piratenhaken als handersatz hat eigentlich idiotensicher. mit ein wenig technischem sachverstand, und ggf einem tutorial (ist aber auch alles in den anleitungen erklärt - mit bildern teilw.) sollte das eigentlich niemandem probleme bereiten


----------



## huntertech (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Schau einfach mal ein Video bei Youtube, da siehst du, wie einfach das ist und Anleitungen liegen massenweise bei


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Also tutorials hab ich mir schon auf youtube angeguckt, aber hab mich nich getraut selbst was zu machen. aber wenn ihr sagt, dass das idiotensicher ist, dann werd ich das denk ich schon packen. Und Piratenhaken Prothesen hab ich auch nicht, das sollte kein problem sein 
ich werde nochmal alles wegen der hardware raussuchen und ne neue liste mit den letzten vorschlägen machen. nochmal danke!


----------



## huntertech (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*



Mr Bigglesworth schrieb:


> Also tutorials hab ich mir schon auf youtube angeguckt, aber hab mich nich getraut selbst was zu machen. aber wenn ihr sagt, dass das idiotensicher ist, dann werd ich das denk ich schon packen. Und Piratenhaken Prothesen hab ich auch nicht, das sollte kein problem sein
> ich werde nochmal alles wegen der hardware raussuchen und ne neue liste mit den letzten vorschlägen machen. nochmal danke!


 Bitteschön  Man kann schon einiges falsch machen, wenn man aber bedacht und mit Verstand vorgeht, ist alles sehr sehr einfach und spaßig. Am Ende bist du auch stolz auf dich


----------



## GoldenMic (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*



Mr Bigglesworth schrieb:


> CPU: Intel Core i5-2400 Box, LGA1155
> GRAKA: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1024MB GDDR5, PCI-Express
> NT: be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E8-CM-480W
> MAINBOARD: ASRock Z68 Pro3 (B3), Sockel 1155, ATX
> ...


 
Gefällt mir sehr gut.
Gehäuse musst du allerdings selber wissen.


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

also ich denke die konfiguration bleibt so! evtl nehm ich noch ein anderes gehäuse, dieses sharkoon t9 sieht schon sehr schick aus!
könnt ihr mir vielleicht noch ne alternative für die grafikkarte geben? der liefertermin ist da nämlich nicht bekannt. nur für alle fälle.

und da ichs ja jetzt selbst zusammenbau noch ne frage:
ich hab gelesen, dass auf dem cpu kühler schon wärmeleitpaste drauf ist. also einfach drauf damit oder ist sowas generell nicht zu empfehlen und ich solls abkratzen und neue draufmachen (bitte nicht!)


----------



## Softy (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Auf dem CPU-boxed-Kühler ist ein Wärmeleitpad drauf. Das reicht vollkommen aus.

Eine Alternative zur Gigabyte GTX560 Ti OC wäre eine ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (90-C1CQ90-L0UAY0YZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland. Wo bestellst Du denn?


----------



## der_knoben (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Zwecks Zusammenbau kannst du auch mal in mein How-To gucken. Da ist alles nochmal schön mit Worten beschrieben.


----------



## habinho (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Wenns dir vllt. ein bisschen Mut machen soll:

Ich habe absolut zwei linke Hände, habe meinen jetztigen PC aber auch selbst zusammengebaut. 
Hat direkt beim ersten anschalten funktioniert und läuft bis heute immernoch 

Das ganze ist aufjedenfall idiotensicher und macht aufjedenfall richtig richtig spaß, vorallerdingen das Auspacken der Hardware


----------



## huntertech (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*



Mr Bigglesworth schrieb:


> ich hab gelesen, dass auf dem cpu kühler schon wärmeleitpaste drauf ist. also einfach drauf damit oder ist sowas generell nicht zu empfehlen und ich solls abkratzen und neue draufmachen (bitte nicht!)


 Die WL-Pads auf den Kühlern sind eigentlich ganz brauchbar. Kommen natürlich nicht an richtige High-End-WLP ran, aber zum normalen Betrieb kannst du die drauflassen


----------



## Softy (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Falls Du irgendwann mal einen anderen Kühler montieren willst, es gibt auch ein Coollaboratory Liquid MetalPad, ganz ohne Rumgeschmiere von WLP


----------



## manizzle (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*



Softy schrieb:


> Falls Du irgendwann mal einen anderen Kühler montieren willst, es gibt auch ein Coollaboratory Liquid MetalPad, ganz ohne Rumgeschmiere von WLP


 
versteh ich das jetzt richtig? is das so ne flüssig-metall WLP in Pad-form? quasi für volltrottel und grobmotoriker wie mich bestens geeignet?


----------



## Softy (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Ja, das ist die (nicht ganz ungefährliche) Flüssigmetall-WLP in einem Pad. Bringt minimale Temperaturvorteile im Vergleich zu konventioneller WLP


----------



## huntertech (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*



Softy schrieb:


> Ja, das ist die (nicht ganz ungefährliche) Flüssigmetall-WLP in einem Pad. Bringt minimale Temperaturvorteile im Vergleich zu konventioneller WLP


 Nicht ganu ungefährlich daher, da Flüssigmetall 1. natürlich Strom leitet (geht was daneben hast du nen Kurzschluss) und 2. schwer zu entfernen ist. Nur so als Ergänzung


----------



## GoldenMic (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*



Softy schrieb:


> Auf dem CPU-boxed-Kühler ist ein Wärmeleitpad drauf. Das reicht vollkommen aus.
> 
> Eine Alternative zur Gigabyte GTX560 Ti OC wäre eine ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (90-C1CQ90-L0UAY0YZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland. Wo bestellst Du denn?


 
Der Empfehlung kann ich nur zustimmen.


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

also bestellen werde ich dann bei hardwareversand.de . der preisunterschied zwischen alternate ist mehr als 100 euro für die selben teile!
ihr habt mich jetzt total überzeugt mit dem selbst zusammenbauen! meine einzigen bedenken hatte ich bei der wlp aber wenn da ein pad draufklebt, ist das ja alles nicht so wild! freu mich schon zu basteln


----------



## Softy (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Halte uns auf dem Laufenden  Feedback ist hier immer gern gesehen. Und bestelle vielleicht noch das hier dazu Sicher ist sicher


----------



## Lordac (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Hallo,



Softy schrieb:


> Falls Du irgendwann mal einen anderen Kühler montieren willst, es gibt auch ein Coollaboratory Liquid MetalPad, ganz ohne Rumgeschmiere von WLP





manizzle schrieb:


> versteh ich das jetzt richtig? is das so ne flüssig-metall WLP in Pad-form? quasi für volltrottel und grobmotoriker wie mich bestens geeignet?





Softy schrieb:


> Ja, das ist die (nicht ganz ungefährliche) Flüssigmetall-WLP in einem Pad. Bringt minimale Temperaturvorteile im Vergleich zu konventioneller WLP





huntertech schrieb:


> Nicht ganz ungefährlich daher, da Flüssigmetall 1. natürlich Strom leitet (geht was daneben hast du nen Kurzschluss) und 2. schwer zu entfernen ist. Nur so als Ergänzung


man sollte noch erwähnen das man mit dem Pad einen "BurnIn" machen muss was evtl. nicht jedermans Sache ist, das Entfernen des Pads geht aber laut diesem Test hier *klick* sehr einfach.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

also beim gehäuse schwanke ich noch zwischen 2 modellen:

Lian Li PC-8NWX Midi-Tower Window Edition - all black, ohne Netzteil

LanCool K62, ATX, ohne Netzteil


brauche entscheidungshilfe. sind beide sehr schick. beim lian li wundert mich, dass das netzteil oben ist. ergeben sich daraus nachteile?


----------



## Softy (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Ich finde beide ästhetisch 

Beim Netzteil oben ist der Nachteil, dass das Netzteil die warme Luft einsaugt und daher die Kühlung nicht so gut funktioniert bzw, der Netzteillüfter schneller für die gleiche Kühlleistung drehen muss.

Beim Lancool hast Du 4 Lüfter verbaut, beim Lian Li kannst Du nur maximal 2 Lüfter installieren (was im Normalfall aber vollkommen ausreicht)

Das Lancool ist aus Stahl und daher schwerer, das Lian Li aus Alu.

Lancool ist ein Tochterunternehmen von Lian Li, von der Verarbeitung sind beide sehr gut.

So, mehr fällt mir nicht mehr ein  Ich würde das Lancool nehmen.


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

jap sehr ästhetisch, find ich auch! dann hätten wir das auch mit dem titel abgeklärt 
ich denke auch ich nehm das lancool. huntertech hat aber ein paar seiten davor gesagt, dass diese befestigung vom lancool am netzteil unschöne spuren hinterlässt. muss man diese clips am netzteil benutzen oder kann ichs einfach festschrauben?


----------



## Softy (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Ich denke, dass Du es auch optional verschrauben kannst, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Sieht aber schon so aus: Neuer Midi-Tower von Lancool: Das Dragonlord K62 - Montage: Netzteil (Seite 6)

Das wär auch noch was : Lian Li PC-7FNWX schwarz mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## huntertech (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Verschrauben ist wohl die bessere Variante.


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

was wäre eigentlich wenn der pc nicht angeht nach dem zusammenbauen? wie finde ich herraus an welchem teil das liegt?

und sorry dass ich soviel frage, aber ich will halt wirklich auf nummer sicher gehen


----------



## huntertech (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*



Mr Bigglesworth schrieb:


> was wäre eigentlich wenn der pc nicht angeht nach dem zusammenbauen? wie finde ich herraus an welchem teil das liegt?
> 
> und sorry dass ich soviel frage, aber ich will halt wirklich auf nummer sicher gehen


 Das waren wir wohl alle eines Tages mal  Wenn der PC nicht angeht gibts eigentlich nicht viele Möglichkeiten:

1. Netzteil nicht angeschlossen (an Steckdose) oder nicht eingeschaltet (ist mir sogar mal passiert und ich hab den Fehler da gesucht und gesucht )
2. Kabel im PC nicht angeschlossen (wichtig sind zum eigentlichen Starten der 24-pin und der 4-/8-pin vom Mainboard und der 6-/8-Pin der Grafikakrte)
3. Mainboard oder CPU kaputt bzw. nicht richtig zusammengesetzt (was aber eigentlich nicht passieren kann).

Mach den Kasten einfach an, geh ins BIOS und stell alles ein bzw. mach ein paar Fotos von jeder (Unter-)Funktion, sodass wir es dir einstellen können. Da kann ja nichts passieren, bleib ganz ruhig


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

nagut, ich werds selber zusammenbauen. wenns wirklich nur daran liegen kann, könnt ihr mir ja ,falls iwas nicht stimmt, helfen.
ich werde dann denke ich gleich am montag bestellen!


----------



## GoldenMic (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Fand den Guide eigentlich ganz schick, hab mir aber auch net jede Seite durchgelesen 
Hardware: Spiele-PC zusammenbauen - Detaillierte Anleitung für alle PC-Komponenten bei GameStar.de

Ansonsten einfach mal in die Sig vom knoben schauen.


----------



## huntertech (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Bei Anleitungen wäre ich immer vorsichtig. Wenn du nach logischen Denken baust, sieht das etwa so aus:

Du siehst, aha, Gehäuse offen, Board ist drin, jetzt soll alles mit dem NT verkabelt werden. In der Anleitung steht was von wegen "jetzt den 8-pin-Stecker in den Steckplatz links neben dem CPU-Sockel stecken". Dann guckst du auf dein Board und hast da keinen 8er, nur nen 4er. Direkt Panik, da du als unerfahrener PC-Bastler ja auch nicht weißt, dass beide den selben Zweck erfüllen sollen. 

So wird aus einem kleinen Unterschied zwischen der Anleitung und der Hardware zu einem kleinen Weltuntergang  Also: Als grober anhaltspunkt vielleicht ganz sinnvoll (ebenso auch diverse Youtube-Videos), mit logischem Denken und den einzelnen Anleitungen, die den Komponenten beiliegen, geht es mMn besser. So viel ist ja da sowieso nicht falsch zu machen.


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

danke für die hinweise! den guide vom knoben hatte ich schon gelesen, hab auch alles gut verstanden! 
wegen dem erden: hab keine heizung die man anfassen könnte (fußbodenheizung), was kann ich sonst anfassen außer nem wasserrohr?


----------



## huntertech (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*



Mr Bigglesworth schrieb:


> wegen dem erden: hab keine heizung die man anfassen könnte (fußbodenheizung), was kann ich sonst anfassen außer nem wasserrohr?


 Ich würde mir mit dem Erden nicht so viel Stress machen, also nicht (wie ich ) minütlich zu irgendeinem Heizkörper rennen. Eigentlich solltest du alles berühren können, das eine Verbindung zum Erdboden hat (ich weiß ja nicht, wie deine Wasserleitungen verlaufen  ).

Du solltest nur noch beachten, dass du Teile niemals, vor allem Ram nicht, niemals niemals nie von Hand zu Hand weitergeben solltest!


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

von hand zu hand? heißt das ich darf es nicht mit 2 händen anfassen?! oder einfach nich unnötig rumkneten?


----------



## huntertech (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*



Mr Bigglesworth schrieb:


> von hand zu hand? heißt das ich darf es nicht mit 2 händen anfassen?! oder einfach nich unnötig rumkneten?


 Wenn du zwei Hände nimmst, ist das egal, ist ja deine Hand  Ob du die Teile knetest, ist denen auch egal, solange deine Hände vor Schweiß nicht sabbern 

Gemeint war das Weitergeben von Person zu Person, da die Ladungen ja doch schon unterschiedlich sind/sein können.


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

achso, ne werd ich nicht machen 

ich denke aber, dass ich doch das ASRock H61M/U3S3, H61 nehmen werde. will kein unnötiges geld für übertaktmöglichkeiten ausgeben, die ich eh nicht nutzen kann!


----------



## huntertech (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Ok, dann wie gesagt den 2400 statt dem 2500k nehmen und den CPU-Kühler weglassen (Boxed draufpacken).


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

ok, dann rufe ich jetzt dazu auf mir mit der shopwahl nochmal zu helfen. 

ich hab gesehn, dass mindfactory.de auch sehr gute bewertungen hat. mir wäre vor allem der service ganz wichtig.
wo bestellt ihr immer und welcher shop ist eurer meinung am empfehlenswertesten?

ich hab nämlich jetzt gelesen, dass die gigabyte gtx560 ti oc nach nem monat probleme mit lautstärke und whitescreens etc. bereiten soll, weil die spannung nicht optimal werkseitig eingestellt ist. da wäre ein guter service wichtig.


----------



## Daxelinho (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*



> ich hab gesehn, dass mindfactory.de auch sehr gute bewertungen hat. mir wäre vor allem der service ganz wichtig.
> wo bestellt ihr immer und welcher shop ist eurer meinung am empfehlenswertesten?



Habe gestern auch bei Mindfactory bestellt und ist alles gut verlaufen. Zu dem Rest (Versand etc.) kann ich leider nix sagen, da ich ja erst gestern bestellt habe 
Naja, war auch mein 1. Einkauf. Und wenn du bei Mindfactory zwischen 0h und 6h bestellst sparst du nochmal 6,99 € Versadn. Und die Preise sind auch Hammer. Also das, was ich bisher gesehen habe ich echt klasse.



> ich hab nämlich jetzt gelesen, dass die gigabyte gtx560 ti oc nach nem  monat probleme mit lautstärke und whitescreens etc. bereiten soll, weil  die spannung nicht optimal werkseitig eingestellt ist. da wäre ein guter  service wichtig.


Nimm die ASUS ENGTX560 Ti  Oder wenn du ein wenig mehr Leistung haben willst (geht auch mit OC), dann die.

Und zum Schluss: Poste, bevor du bestellst, nochmal deine Entgültige Konfiguration 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## huntertech (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Mindfactory ist ganz OK. Hab da schon 2 oder 3x Sachen bestellt, kamen immer an, auch, wenn es 3-4 Tage dauert. Das Verzeih ich bei den Preisen aber


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

also die preise sind ja wirklich TOP! gegen etwas längere lieferzeiten hab ich jetzt auch nichts. mich würde der support interessieren. wie sieht es denn mit retouren und reklamationen aus? hat da schon jemand erfahrungen mit shops gemacht? nicht nur bei mindfactory?  von deiner maus bei hvm weiß ich ja huntertech ...

ich würde die sachen dann heute noch bestellen, evtl dann bei mindfactory beim midnight shopping. davor brauch ich noch grünes licht 
die konfiguration poste ich euch dann noch!


----------



## huntertech (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Also ich habe nur mit HWV Erfahrungen. Von Amazon kam einmal ein Handy nicht an, wurde angeblich nochmal geschickt. Als auch das nicht kam, haben wir unser Geld aber wiederbekommen. Das war es dann mit außergewöhnlichen Berichten 

Na dann poste mal


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

davor noch eine frage: wie unterscheiden sich die mainboards voneinander?
was unterscheidet ein ASRock H61M/U3S3, H61 von einem ASRock H67M, H67 oder Gigabyte GA-H67M-D2-B3, H67? 

habe alle 3 in der Kaufberatung von Lordac  gefunden!
was bedeutet denn IGP?


----------



## huntertech (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Google ist dein Freund!

Die Boards unterscheiden sich in dem Sinne, dass bei H61-Boards USB 3.0 / Sata-III nicht im Chipsatz integriert ist und per extra Controller zugeschaltet wird (ist aber gleich schnell). Die genauen Anschlussunterschiede müsstest du für dich selbst herausfinden, die weiß ich nicht auswendig


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

achso jetzt wird mir einiges klar, danke! würde ja gerne das gigabyte nehmen, weil das so schön blau ist, ist aber bei mf nicht im lager.
ich würde dann ne konfiguration reinstellen wenn ich mich für nen shop entschieden hab, also hat denn jemand positive erfahrungen mit Mindfactory gemacht?


----------



## huntertech (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Naja, nur, dass die Teile immer unbeschädigt und zuverlässig hier ankamen


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

ok ich werde höchstwahrscheinlich bei mindfactory bestellen, deshalb die konfiguration. bin dennoch sehr froh, wenn mir noch jemand bestätigung gibt  (also auch hinsichtlich des shops)

CPU:  Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed
Mainboard: ASRock H67M, H67 
Graka: ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI
ram: 8GB Exceleram Black Sark DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit

HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB
Laufwerk: LiteOn iHAS324 hellgrau/schwarz, SATA, retail
Gehäuse: Lancool PC-K62
NT: be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 480W ATX 2.3


----------



## Softy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

mindfactory ist schon ok. Bei Bestellungen zwischen 0h und 6h entfallen dort die Versandkosten 

Die Zusammenstellung sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## huntertech (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Kaufen!


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

ok sehr gerne! gibt es noch was, dass ihr mir mitteilen wollt? 
was haltet ihr denn für den kompetentesten shop?
und ja, ich bin mir bewusst, dass meine ständigen fragen mittlerweile bestimmt total nerven 

ich würde auch ein paar euros mehr ausgeben, so ists ja nicht. wenn nicht kauf ichs auch bei mindfactory! und kein generve mehr


----------



## huntertech (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Hardwareversand und CSV-Direkt konnten mich (neben Amazon) auch noch überzeugen.   Kleiner Tipp noch zu Hardwareversand: Wenn du alle Produkte einzeln über einen Preisvergleicher aufrufst und dann darüber nach Hardwareversand kommst, bekommst du einige € Rabatt


----------



## GoldenMic (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Sieht gut aus.
Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

so leute, ich stehe kurz vor dem entscheidenen durchbruch!
leider macht mir die verfügbarkeit der grafikkarte nen strich durch die rechnung. 
was wäre denn NOCH eine weitere alternative zur graka? (also außer die gigabyte gtx560 ti oc)

preislich nicht allzu große abweichungen nach oben bitte!


----------



## Softy (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Wo willst Du denn bestellen?


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

hab mich jetzt umentschieden und bestell jetzt alles außer gehäuse und netzteil bei alternate. da bezahl ich halt 50 mehr wenn ich dann auch nen verlässlichen service hab. das gehäuse + netzteil bestell ich dann bei hwv oder caseking, gibt sich nicht so viel preislich!


----------



## Softy (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

50€ wären mir zu viel, i.d.R. ist der Service bei mindfactory oder hardwareversand.de auch ok. Ist das Grafikkartenproblem dann erledigt?


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

ne ich will da wirklich richtig auf nummer sicher gehen. sollte es keine gescheite graka alternative geben, muss ichs mir halt nochmal überlegen in welchem shop ich bestelle, aber ich hab schon wieder zu viel schlechtes über die beiden shops gelesen, vielleicht war das der fehler.


----------



## GoldenMic (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Hab grad mal bei hardwarerversand und bei caseking geschaut...da gibt momentan keine wirklich empfehlenswerte gtx560 ti


----------



## Softy (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Hab grad mal bei hardwarerversand und bei caseking geschaut...da gibt momentan keine wirklich empfehlenswerte gtx560 ti



Doch, die da: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI/1GD5, 1024MB,PCI-E,2xDVI,HDMI 

Die ist in 2 Tagen verfügbar: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1024MB GDDR5, PCI-Express


----------



## GoldenMic (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Alternativen:
GIGABYTE GeForce GTX560 1024MB GDDR5 PCI-E 256MB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
ASUS Nvidia GeForce ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör -830mhz
Asus Nvidia GeForce GTX560 TI DCII TOP/2DI Grafikkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör -900mhz

Amazaon bietet halt kostenlosen Versand.

edit:
Stimmt natürlich.


----------



## Softy (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Alternativen:
> GIGABYTE GeForce GTX560 1024MB GDDR5 PCI-E 256MB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör



Und das ist nur eine hochgetaktete GTX460. Weil ohne "Ti" in der Produktbezeichnung


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

danke für die alternativen! werde wohl doch die asus engtx 560 nehmen.
und die werde ich bei hardwareversand bestellen, sehe nicht ein fast 30 euro mehr bei alternate auszugeben obwohl die nichtmal verfügbar ist.
so ich melde mich wieder wenn ich alles gekauft habe! 

EDIT: ups, meinte die ti


----------



## huntertech (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

GTX 560 ohne Ti? Ist langsamer als die GTX 560 Ti, solltest du beachten!


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

hallo leute,
ich weiß was ihr mir über fertig pcs gepredigt hab und ich will eure gute vorarbeit nicht zunichte machen, aber schaut euch das mal bitte an:
PCGH-Premium-PC HD6950-Edition: Core i5-2400 + HD 6950 [Anzeige] - komplett-pc, schnäppchen

der reine Warenwert von der verbauten Hardware ist nicht zu weit vom endpreis entfernt! (korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch lieg!)
außerdem ist der pc von pcgh und von alternate zusammengebaut (gute qualität?!)

eure meinung dazu wäre mir wichtig!


----------



## huntertech (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Die PCs von PCGH sind sehr gut, da ist quasi das verbaut, was wir dir ohnehin empfehlen würden, da ist nirgends gespart oder was limitiert. Eigentlich wäre der PC auch ganz gut, das Pure Power ist aber ein aufgeblasenes Office-Netzteil () und die Samsung F2 gefällt mir auch nicht so richtig.


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

was ist denn bei diesen teilen der haken?
weil bei einem komplett pc fühl ich mich wirklich sicherer! jeder bekommt das was er will: ich meinen service und ihr eure ruhe 

aber ansonsten ist der pc empfehlenswert?
sieht auch sehr ästhetisch aus ;D


----------



## Gast1111 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Das NT liefert nicht so gute Spannungen, nicht so effizient etc.
Die Spinpoit F2 ist zum einschlafen langsam, kannst aber ne SSD nach rüsten


----------



## huntertech (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Das NT liefert nicht so gute Spannungen, nicht so effizient etc.
> Die Spinpoit F2 ist zum einschlafen langsam, kannst aber ne SSD nach rüsten


 Das sind die Nachteile  Der wichtigste Kritikpunkt von mir wäre aber, dass da nur steht "HD 6950 2GB". Das kann alles sein, selbst ein Brüllaffe!


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

die grafikkarte scheint die hier zu sein:
XFX HD 6950

und verfällt da nicht die garantie, wenn ich ne SSD einbau?
könnt ihr mir die grafikkarte und den rest empfehlen? ich meine außer netzteil und HDD?


----------



## Softy (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Wie wärs mit einem System bei hardwareversand.de. Die bauen den Rechner für 20€ zusammen, dann kommst Du immer noch günstiger weg. Wenn das eine Option ist, stellen wir Dir schon was zusammen bei hardwareversand


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

ihr habt mir ja schon was tolles zusammengestellt, aber ich hab da so ein ganz schlechtes gefühl bei der sache mit hardwareversand etc.
ich hätte halt lieber sicherheiten, die ich mit nem komplett pc hätte.


----------



## GoldenMic (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*



Softy schrieb:


> Und das ist nur eine hochgetaktete GTX460. Weil ohne "Ti" in der Produktbezeichnung


 
Ich hab in der genaueren beschreibung nachgesehen, da stand es wäre ein TI.
Über schlechte Beschriftung braucht man sich bei Amazon aber nicht zu wundern


----------



## huntertech (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

@TE: PCGH verbaut vermutlich keine Referenzdesigns (so eins wie du verlinkt hast), die werden eigentlich ziemlich laut. Die Lautstärketests der PCGH sagen aber 0,9-1,7 Sone (der PCGH kann man vertrauen), also muss das schon was leiseres sein.


----------



## Softy (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*



Mr Bigglesworth schrieb:


> ihr habt mir ja schon was tolles zusammengestellt, aber ich hab da so ein ganz schlechtes gefühl bei der sache mit hardwareversand etc.
> ich hätte halt lieber sicherheiten, die ich mit nem komplett pc hätte.



Wenn Du dort zusammen bauen lässt, hast Du die gleichen Sicherheiten, Gewährleistung und Garantie, wie mit einem Komplett-PC, den Du woanders kaufst. Wenn was nicht funktioniert, schickst Du den Rechner ohne doppelte  Versandkosten zurück zur Reparatur.


----------



## huntertech (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*



Softy schrieb:


> Wenn Du dort zusammen bauen lässt, hast Du die gleichen Sicherheiten, Gewährleistung und Garantie, wie mit einem Komplett-PC, den Du woanders kaufst. Wenn was nicht funktioniert, schickst Du den Rechner ohne doppelte  Versandkosten zurück zur Reparatur.


 Jop. Ist quasi wie ein selbst zusammengestellter Komplett-PC


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

hey ihr habt ja recht! das ist ja fast das selbe!
ok es ist beschlossen. ich guck jetzt mal ob hwv alles im sortiment hat!

könnt ihr mir vielleicht noch ein anderes Mainboard von Gigabyte und/oder asus empfehlen?
dann kann ich die nochmal vergleichen! die letzte konfiguration poste ich dann nochmal!


----------



## huntertech (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Poste du erstmal, dann guck, ob alles Verfügbar ist, was es nicht ist, schreibst du uns und dann schreiben wir dir Alternativen


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

CPU:  Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed
Mainboard: ASRock H67M, H67           (nicht lagernd)
Graka: ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI    (am 22.06. erwartet)
ram: GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333)     (-"-)
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB
Laufwerk: LiteOn iHAS324 hellgrau/schwarz, SATA, retail
Gehäuse: Lancool PC-K62
NT: be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 480W ATX 2.3 

also noch alles gleichgeblieben. wie gesagt, alternativen für mainboard sind erwünscht!


----------



## Softy (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Board könntest Du auch dieses nehmen: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock H61M/U3S3 (B3), Sockel 1155, mATX
oder hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS P8H61-M PRO REV 3.0, Sockel 1155, mATX, DDR3

Brenner: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sony NEC Optiarc AD-5260S, SATA, schwarz, bulk


----------



## huntertech (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Und für deine GraKa:

[FONT=&quot]Gigabyte GTX 560 Ti OC [/FONT]


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

danke, würde zum asus tendieren.
bei h61 chipsätzen ist ja das usb 3 per controller zugeschaltet (ist das dann so ne pci karte?)
ergeben sich daraus nachteile? passt die grafikkarte dann noch dazwischen, weil die ist ja schon relativ groß!


----------



## Softy (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

USB3 ist in keinem Chipsatz integriert, das geht bisher immer nur mit einem extra Controller. Oder meinst Du SATA3?


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

achso ok. und wie kann ich mir das mit einem controller vorstellen? 
und das asus board würdet ihr empfehlen, wenn ja werd ich dann gleich bestellen, dann ahben wirs hinter uns


----------



## huntertech (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Kein Board hat USB 3.0 integriert, das ist immer per Controller dran. Was du meinst, ist, dass H61 kein Sata 6GB/s integriert hat!

Der Controller ist keine Karte, sondern ein einfacher Controller, also ein kleiner Chip irgendwo auf dem Mainboard


----------



## Softy (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Der Controller ist einfach ein fester Bestandteil vom Board, also keine extra Karte oder so 

Ein Controller braucht halt einen extra Treiber, sonst gibt es keine praktischen Unterschiede.


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

achso, sehr interessant! wenn ihr dann euer O.K. gebt bestell ich dann!


----------



## Softy (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Meinen Segen hast Du 

Viel Spaß damit. Und berichte mal, wie der Rechner so läuft


----------



## huntertech (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Ich darf zitieren:

Urbi @ Orbi 

Meinen Segen hast du auch


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

letzte frage:
das lancool hat da ATX stehen 
das mainbord ist aber mATX

ist das Mainboard zu klein / das gehäuse zu groß?


----------



## Softy (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Das passt schon, ins Lancool passt sowohl ATX als auch µATX


----------



## huntertech (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*



Softy schrieb:


> Das passt schon, ins Lancool passt sowohl ATX als auch µATX


 Hör auf, immer schneller zu sein als ich 

@TE: Auf der Herstellerseite kann man sowas auch nachlesen. Ein Gehäuse kann natürlich meist auch kleinere Boards aufnehmen, als ursprünglich gedacht. Sonst müsste man ja immer kleine Gehäuse empfehlen, wenn man ein H61-System zusammenstellen will


----------



## Softy (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Wenn ich den Thread-Titel lese, fällt mir nur noch ein, dass ein ATX-Brett im Lancool mit Sichtfenster besser aussehen würde, als ein µATX


----------



## huntertech (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*



Softy schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Thread-Titel lese, fällt mir nur noch ein, dass ein ATX-Brett im Lancool mit Sichtfenster besser aussehen würde, als ein µATX


 Na dann bitte, günstige Boards mit ATX-Formfaktor:

[FONT=&quot]Gigabyte GA-PA65-UD3-B3 bzw. MSI PH67A-C43 (~80€)

Das MSI würde natürlich sehr ästhetisch aussehen 
[/FONT]


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

so leute, dankeschön, ist alles bestellt und wird von hwv zusammengebaut! ich freu mich 
eine frage noch: verfällt meine garantie beim öffnen des gehäuses? ich muss doch sichergehen, dass alles einwandfrei verkabelt ist und so...

Edit: uppps, zu spät...
naja ich finde so ein kleines ist doch auch ganz ästhetisch


----------



## Softy (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Nein, das Gehäuse darfst Du natürlich aufmachen, Du darfst sogar eine SSD oder was anderes nachrüsten oder austauschen


----------



## huntertech (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Du darfst alles mit dem Teil machen, die Garantie verfällt nur, wenn du entweder selber an dem Defekt schuld bist (weswegen der PC akls Garantiefall zurück muss) oder du Dinge getan hast, die ausdrücklich verboten sind (also quasi nur übertakten  ).


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

So Leute, heute hab ich den PC von Dhl geliefert bekommen. ist ja echt ein riesenteil im vergleich zu meinem mac mini 
Da ich noch nie einen Pc als erster in betrieb genommen hab, weiß ich nicht was ich nach dem einschalten tun soll.

könnt ihr mir helfen?

zu Hardwareversand: es sieht ordentlich zusammengebaut aus und die haben sogar Kabelbinder benutzt, um die Kabel sauber zu ordnen. (das Kabelmanagement vom gehäuse wurde nicht benutzt, aber für 20 Euro kann man das auch nicht erwarten!)
Mein Wunsch, alle Verpackungen mitgeliefert zu bekommen, wurde auch ohne beanstandungen erfüllt. wenn der PC jetzt noch funktioniert (und das lange) dann kann ich nur sagen: BRAVO


----------



## huntertech (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Schön 

Du solltest zuerst ins BIOS gehen und alles richtig einstellen. Wenn du dir das nicht alleine zutraust, fotografier einfach mal jede Option/Unteroption ab und stell sie hier rein, damit wir das erledigen können


----------



## Softy (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Hi,

danke schonmal für das bisherige Feedback. Du kannst auch gerne Bilder hier reinstellen.

Beim ersten Start kannst Du mal ins BIOS gehen und die Temperaturen beobachten, und ggf. die Bootreihenfolge einstellen (1. Brenner, 2. Festplatte), und dann Windows 7 installieren.

Quanti hat da ein gutes How-to, falls Du da unsicher bist: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ionieren-installieren-und-erste-schritte.html


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

so gleich schon erstes problem:
wie komme ich ins BIOS rein? hab schon 4 mal versucht und hab immer esc oder sonstwas gedrückt.

und: ich hab den monitor an die grafikkarte angeschlossen. da stand iwas mit "PCIe ... no device found". was hat das zu bedeuten? der monitor zeigt mir aber trotzdem bild an.


----------



## Softy (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Je nach Board kommst Du mit F2, F12 oder der Entf.-Taste ins BIOS.

Was die Fehlermeldung bedeutet  Aber solange Du ein Bild hast, passt das schon


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

ich komme nicht ins bios rein, keine ahnung wieso...
werde mal in google suchen!


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

also ich dreh hier noch durch! ich komm einfach nicht ins bios!
soll ich einfach mal windows installieren? kommt man da nachträglich rein?


----------



## huntertech (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Ich würde mal behaupten, du hast entweder keine Tastatur angeschlossen oder die braucht nen Treiber (du kommst also erst nach der Windows-Installation ins BIOS). Versuch aber erstmal nen anderen Anschluss für die Tastatur.


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

so ich bin jetzt reingekommen, nachdem ich von anfang an auf entf. gehämmert habe 
ist es normal, dass im bios keine grafikkarte angezeigt wird? alles andere hab ich gefunden! die cpu temperatur beträgt ungefähr 53 grad


----------



## huntertech (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Das mit der Grafikkarte ist normal. Deine CPU-Temperatur nicht! Welchen Kühler hattest du noch gleich drauf?


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

als kühler hab ich den boxed gelassen!


----------



## Softy (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

53°C ist etwas hoch für den boxed-Kühler im Idle. Das sollten so um die 40°C höchstens sein.


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

vielleicht zeigt bios das falsch an?
was soll ich jetzt tun?

EDIT: die Grafikkarte ist zeimlich nah unter der CPU, weiß nich inwiefern sich die vertragen.


----------



## Softy (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Schau mal ob der Kühler plan auf der CPU aufliegt. Manchmal ist er ganz leicht verkantet.


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

liegt plan auf und bombenfest. kanns mir nicht erklären...
würde gerne ein bild hochladen, aber wenn ich auf "anhäge verwalten" klicke, lädt das nur und ich kann nicht auf "hochladen" klicken...


----------



## Softy (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Ich würde jetzt erst mal Windows installieren, manchmal dauert es beim Wärmeleitpad etwas, bis es optimal die Wärme weiterleitet.


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

ok dann werd ich mal installieren! ich habe diesen guide schon vorher gelesen, der hier verlinkt wurde. beim partitionieren hatte ich leider verständnisprobleme: wie sollte ich meine 1tb Festplatte am besten aufteilen?


----------



## Softy (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Das ist eigentlich Geschmackssache. Ich würde mal 150-200 GB für die Windows Partition nehmen, und den Rest kannst Du aufteilen wie Du willst (Programme / Games / Musik / Video / Bilder... oder was Du halt so vorhast mit dem Rechner).


----------



## huntertech (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Mein Favourit ist eigentlich, die Platte so zu lassen, wie sie ist. Denn: Wenn du Spiele hast, sollten die eh immer auf C, da diese nach einer Neuinstallation von Windows nicht mehr funktionieren und somit eigentlich gleich mit deinstalliert werden können. Daten, die ich behalten möchte, liegen auf meinen externen Platten, also teile ich meine Platten auch nicht.

Zur WLP: Dass ein nicht eingeschmolzenes WLP für 53°C im idle sorgen soll, halte ich doch für unwahrscheinlich! @TE: Schau doch mal, was passiert, wenn du im BIOS die Lüftersteuerung für den Boxed deaktivierst und ihn mal eine Viertelstunde auf Volldampf laufen lässt.


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

wo kann ich denn  sehen, ob die garfikkarte erkannt wurde? die auflösung lässt sich nicht über 1280x ... einstellen.
soll ich vll erstmal die treiber auf den cds installieren?


----------



## huntertech (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Ich würde die aktuellen Treiber von den Herstellerseiten herunterlagen. Also für die GraKa AMD/NVidia und für Sound/Lan/Chipsatz/USB 3.0 gehst du auf die Herstellerseite deines Mainboards.

Die GraKa wurde natürlich erkannt, sonst sähest du ja nichts


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

ok das klingt logisch. Aber nochmal zum prozessor: der ist immernoch so warm. manchmal fährt der sogar auf 54 grad hoch. hab schon alles überprüft, der sitzt fest. bin total verzweifelt, will die kiste am liebsten zurückschicken! was könnte ich noch machen?


----------



## huntertech (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Wir kriegen das schon hin, bleib ganz locker, 54° sind nicht lebensbedrohlich, auch für eine CPU nicht 

Wie gesagt: Geh mal ins BIOS und schraub die Lüfterdrehzahl manuell auf 100% und beobachte mal, was passiert. Sind die Gehäuselüfter auch an(geschlossen)?


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

wie mache ich das im bios? würde ja gerne ein bild davon hochladen aber das hochladen versteh ich nicht!
hab langsam wirklich keine lust mehr auf computer, hab sowas in der art schon vorgeahnt....


----------



## huntertech (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Das wird schon, wir sind ja da  Hochladen kannst du, indem du unter dem Eingabefeld auf "Anhänge verwalten" klickst. Dann in dem Fenster kannst du oben rechts "Dateien hochladen" klicken und da dann auf "Dateien auswählen". Wenn du die Dateien ausgewählt hast, gehst du auf "Dateien hochladen" und schon sind sie im Anhang und wir können sie sehen.

Lad am Besten Bilder von jeder Einstellung hoch, damit wir alles optimieren können.


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

wie gesagt, ich kann nicht auf hochladen klicken, weil es noch lädt und sich nichts tut.
bin total verzweifelt


----------



## huntertech (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Kopf hoch, wir alle haben mal so angefangen. Ich würde sagen, dann nutz doch am Besten einen externen Bildhoster, z.B. imageshack. Der Rechner läuft doch, ist nur noch was Feintuning zu machen, brauchst nicht gleich aufgeben. Machen wir schon


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

so, hoffe das klappt.

BIOS

hier sind erstmal die ganzen temperaturen etc im überblick. werde morgen nochmal die einzelnen unterpunkte posten!
könnt ihr hiermit schon was anfangen? ich habe angst, die temperaturen pendeln sich nach 15 minuten auf 56-57 grad ein.


----------



## huntertech (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Hey, du hast ja ein UEFI (BIOS-Nachfolger)! Glückwunsch *auch will* 

Leider hast du die "Einsteiger-Version" abfotografiert, also nichts tiefgründigeres. Trotzdem sehe ich da zumindest, dass deine CPU schön warm ist, der Boxed-Lüfter aber mit 1200rpm eigentlich weniger schaffen müsste. Die Gehäuselüfter funktionieren offensichtlich auch. Muss aber auch sagen, dass ich mich nicht genau damit auskenne, wie schnell so ein Boxed-Lüfter im Leerlauf genau jetzt drehen muss/soll/darf, wobei ich eben 1200rpm schon für eigentlich angemessen erachte.

Ich kann daher nur sagen: Fotografier am Besten mal alle Unterpunkte ab, damit wir die Lüftergeschwindigkeit auf 100% setzen können und mal schauen können, was passiert. Vorher will ich mich nicht an eine Vorhersage wagen.

Angst brauchst du aber nicht zu haben. Die CPUs, die am wenigsten Wärme abkönnen, sind mWn aus dem aktuellen Segment die Phenom IIer, die schon bei 63°C (TCase) ihre Grenze haben. Dein Sandy fühlt sich aber auch bei 60-70°C pudelwohl, du kannst mit dem System beruhigt weiterarbeiten. Im Alltag hören sich 60°C viel an, wenn du aber mal bedenkst, dass Grafikkarten teilweise bei 120°C erst mit der Abschaltung anfangen, siehst du mal, dass du das nicht so ernst sehen darfst! Hab einfach weiter Spaß mit deinem System, vermeide aber nur Spiele, bis wir das geklärt haben.

Sei ganz beruhigt, da passiert wirklich nichts


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

so, ich hoff das wird noch mit der temperatur... 

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

achso nochmal wegen der grafikkarte: ich hab jetzt in der systemsteuerung bei hardware geguckt, da steht nur "standard VGA Karte" aber bei Anbieter steht Nvidia. muss ich beunruhigt sein?


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Hmm... beim AI-Tweaker würde ich EPU anmachen (spart Strom), bei "Advanced" würde ich die letzte Funktion auch anmachen (erkennt man auf dem Bild schlecht). Unter "Monitor" müsste der CPU-Lüfter leicht zur Maximaldrehzahl zu bewegen sein, indem du entweder die "CPU-Q-Fan Control" ausmachst oder das "CPU Fan Speed Low Limit" aufs Maximum stellst (würde ersteres versuchen). Auch hier wieder die unterste Funktion im Bereich "Monitor" aktivieren (falls nicht geschehen). Die Boot-Reihenfolge muss nach der Windows-Installation natürlich geändert werden. Vielleicht kannst du noch den Bootvorgang etwas beschleunigen, indem du die "Post Report"-Zeit aufs Minimum setzt.

Wenn der CPU-Lüfter auf Maximum ist, beobachte nochmal eine Zeit die Temperatur


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*



huntertech schrieb:


> bei "Advanced" würde ich die letzte Funktion auch anmachen (erkennt man auf dem Bild schlecht).


meinst du "CPU C6 REPORT"?
aber da steht doch schon enabled.
"anti surge support" ist auch enabled.

und wie ist denn die bootreihenfolge dann am besten?
werden die änderungen übernommen sobald ich es eingestellt hab oder muss ich noch speichern, um die temperatur zu beobachten?


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Ich konnte nicht erkennen, ob da Enabled oder Sidabled steht, der Mausbalken war da drauf. Die Bootreihenfolge änderst du, indem du bei "Boot" als Option #1 deine HD wählst. Speichern tust du mit F10, würde ich machen, bevor du die Temps beobachtest. Also Q-Fan der CPU deaktivieren, speichern und wieder ins UEFI gehen.


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

alles klar, werd ich jetzt mal versuchen, danke!


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Bitte, viel Glück!


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

hey huntertech, DANKE!!!
ich wusste garnicht das eine einstellung so nen unterschied macht!
ich hab das jetzt mit der "CPU QFAN CONTROL" disabled und siehe da: 40-42 grad!
dafür is der Lüfter jetzt auf 2051 RPM. ist das problematisch? ist die Temperatur jetzt ok so?

Nochmal ein großes lob an euch! super wie ihr hier anderen leuten helft!


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

40-42 °C sind absolut ok für den boxed-Kühler. Wie ist es denn von der Lautstärke?


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

also ich kann jetzt auch langsam mit dem zocken anfangen? oder sind 40 grad immernoch zu viel?
von der Lautstärke her ist es in Ordnung. eigentlich kein Unterschied zu vorher. denke die gehäuselüfter machen viel davon aus. 

Apropos gehäuselüfter: ich habe auf meinem Lancool oben 2 RIESIGE Lüfter, die Luft nach außen pusten. die sind genau über dem Prozessor. Atmen die meiner Sandy die Luft weg?


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Du kannst ja mal Prime95 laufen lassen, und die Temperaturen mit Core Temp beobachten. Das ist der ultimative Härte-Test 

Das mit den Gehäuselüfter passt schon so.


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

nene, will meine CPU nicht unnötig stressen! 

wenn das mit der Temperatur und der Drehzahl ok ist, dann bin ich zufrieden. also, gebt ihr mir grünes licht zum zocken?


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Ich würde vorher einen Stresstest machen. Dann bist Du auf der sicheren Seite


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Ich geb kein grünes Licht, bevor du nicht getestet hast  

Core Damage würde ich mit dem Boxed nicht machen, aber Prime ist so ungefähr das, was deinen PC auch beim Spielen erwarten wird. Ich würde dir folgendes empfehlen: Lass Prime95 mal 15 Minuten laufen und achte auf die Temperaturen z.B. mit Real Temp. Dann gehst du nochmal ins BIOS, machst die Q-Fan Control wieder an (weil es ja nunmal im Leerlauf leiser ist). Wenn du jetzt wieder Prime laufen lässt, müssten die Temperaturen nur unwesentlich höher liegen (da ja hochgeregelt wird). Alle Ergebnisse postest du dann hier und wir geben dir grünes Licht


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

ok. 

Fragen: was ist realtemp? und ich hab noch keine treiber für alles installiert, weil ich mir das sparen wollte wenn ich das teil zurückschicken müsste. gehts auch ohne?


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Den neuesten Grafiktreiber würde ich erstmal runterladen und installieren. Dann im Gerätemanager mal schauen, ob noch weitere Treiber benötigt werden.


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*



Mr Bigglesworth schrieb:


> Fragen: was ist realtemp? und ich hab noch keine treiber für alles installiert, weil ich mir das sparen wollte wenn ich das teil zurückschicken müsste. gehts auch ohne?


 Nein  Treiber sind sehr ratsam, damit laufen Süiele (im Falle Grafiktreiber) um ein Vielfaches schneller, der PC bootet schneller (Chipsatztreiber), USB 3.0 geht (USB-Treiber), nur den Lan-Treiber kannst du eigentlich so lassen, wie Windows ihn schon installiert hat. Die Treiber haben mit der Garantie aber nichts zu tun, mach sie ruhig drauf, da passiert nichts! (Außer beim aktuellen Catalyst von AMD, dann bootet zumindest mein PC nicht mehr )

Realtemp ist ein kostenloses Programm zum Überprüfen der Prozessortemperatur.


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

gerätemanager? tut mir leid, dass ich so doof fragen muss. ist das bei der systemsteuerung?


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Jup. 

So kommst Du hin: Systemsteuerung -> System -> Gerätemanager


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*



Mr Bigglesworth schrieb:


> gerätemanager? tut mir leid, dass ich so doof fragen muss. ist das bei der systemsteuerung?


 Start -> Computer -> Rechtsklick auf freie Fläche -> Eigenschaften -> Geräte-Manager

Oder

Start -> Geräte eintippen -> Geräte-Manager wählen


----------



## DarthNeo (25. Juni 2011)

Und wie läufts Biggle?  Zufrieden?


----------



## cortex777 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Fertig Pc´s naja also davon halte ich auch nicht soviel und dann noch von Acer?


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*



cortex777 schrieb:


> Fertig Pc´s naja also davon halte ich auch nicht soviel und dann noch von Acer?


 Ich wollte nur mal andeuten, dass der Rechner schon seit Tagen hier steht und wir an der Problemlösung von einigen Fehlern dran sind. Lies bitte erstmal, wo wir dran sind, bevor du auf den ersten Post antwortest!


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

ich bin noch am downloaden vom grafiktreiber.
mit meinem steinzeit dsl dauer das leider ein bisschen...


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Solange der nicht von AMD ist... bei mir macht der neue AMD-Treiber Probleme (sobald das CCC startet, schmiert der PC ab).


----------



## DarthNeo (25. Juni 2011)

Mr Bigglesworth schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin noch am downloaden vom grafiktreiber.
> mit meinem steinzeit dsl dauer das leider ein bisschen...



Ich drücke Dir die Daumen!!! Was hast Du denn für eine Verbindung?


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

hallo leute,
ich hab jetzt alles installiert und die Grafikkarte hab ich jetzt auch angezeigt gekriegt.
und bei core temp steht, dass die CPU temperatur 32-34 grad beträgt (ohne prime 95).
ich glaube das ist doch alles nicht so dramatisch wie ichs gerne hätte. 

zu prime: welche einstellungen muss ich da vornehmen? ich hab in diesem forum schon nen thread gesehn, aber vll ist das ja von fall zu fall unterschiedlich!

zu meinem dsl: bitte nicht lachen: DSL lite...  
wir haben probleme mit den leitungen!


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Bei Prime nimmst du die "In-Place large FFTs".

32-34°C mit oder ohne Q-Fan Control?


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

achso, danke, werds jetzt probieren!
also mit 32-34 grad meinte ich die einzelnen kerne. weiß nicht ob das das gleiche ist.
und ohne q fan control.


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Die Kerne unterscheiden sich teils bis zu 5°C. Da gibts also leichte Schwankungen. Wenn deine alle zwischen 32 und 34°C liegen, ists doch super! Ich würde wie gesagt jetzt erstmal so Primen (Large FFTs), dann Q-Fan wieder anmachen (Modus auf Silent lassen!) und nochmal Primen, dann sende uns mal alle Ergebnisse! Wichtig: Wenn die CPU weit über 70°C steigt brich den Tets bitte ab (Rechtsklick auf das Prime-Symbol unten rechts in der Taskleiste und dann beenden).


----------



## DarthNeo (25. Juni 2011)

Ist zwar nicht mein PC um den es geht aber irgendwie ist es grad spannend ob alles klappt und so funzt wie es soll... Geht es nur mir so?


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

so Leute ich will euch nicht länger auf die Folter spannen! (ganz besonders DartNeo nicht )
Es sieht so aus:

Ohne QFan Control: 
Alle Kerne gleichmäßig: 63 grad (100% Cpu Auslastung; 15 Minuten)
kühlt in ein paar minuten auf 32 grad runter.

mit QFan Control: 
Alle Kerne gleichmäßig: 70 grad (100% Cpu Auslastung; 15 Minuten)
kühlt in ein paar minuten auf 38 grad runter.

hoffe die werte sind ok. kann mir die werte im BIOS nicht erklären...


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Das sieht ja schon mal ganz gut aus. Tatsache ist, dass Prime ein paar °C mehr erzeugt als Spiele, dafür gibts da dann die mitwärmende Grafikakrte. Sollte sich irgendwo im ähnlichen Bereich wiederfinden. Daher würde ich sagen: Ich denke mal schon, dass der Boxed  ohne QFan deutlich hörbar ist. Wenn dem so ist (ich weiß ja nicht, wo dein PC steht), kannst du beruhigt auch QFan wieder anmachen, den Modus Silent lassen. Das dürfte wesentlich leiser sein und 70°C sind auf jeden Fall noch vertretbar für Sandy.

Wenn dein PC weit genug weg steht, dass du ihn eh nicht hörst bzw. den Unterschied zwischen QFan an und QFan aus, kannst du es natürlich auch aus lassen.


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

oh super, danke 
ich werds wieder auf disabled machen, höre den unterschied ehrlich gesagt nicht 

gebt ihr mir dann grünes licht? ich bin schon so aqufgeregt


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Wenn du es nicht hörst, lass ihn auf disabled (auch wenn du es eigentlich hören müsstest) 

Da du ja nicht viel an der Grafikkarte verändert hast, hast du meinen Segen! 
Ubi @ Orbi


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

oh wenn ich sogar den segen des papstes bekomme Klick
super! Dann danke an alle die geholfen haben!
wenn ich wieder probleme haben sollte melde ich mich bei euch 

Das gibt nen Stempel!

------------------
|SUPER FORUM|
------------------


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Bitteschön! Ist immer schön, helfen zu können. Komm gerne wieder und nimm deine Freunde mit


----------



## DarthNeo (25. Juni 2011)

Huntertech ist der Papst????  Wow!! Darf ich Euren  Ring küssen??


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*



DarthNeo schrieb:


> Huntertech ist der Papst????  Wow!! Darf ich Euren  Ring küssen??


  jetzt reg dich mal ab


----------



## DarthNeo (25. Juni 2011)

Ich bin katholik..^^ ich habe mich schon gefreut..^^


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Achso  Naja, ich bin evangelisch und halte nicht viel von der Erfindung "Papst". Aber der hätte bestimmt eh bessere Dinge zu tun, als in unserem Forum hier rumzusegnen 

Aber mal genug gespammt, ich will wissen, wie der Rechner läuft (und ob das läuft, was wir da willkürlich zusammengesucht haben)


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

läuft super! hab mal sims 3 getestet (ist ja jetzt nicht so hardwarehungrig...) und es läuft auf den höchsten einstellungen + allen details sehr flüssig und der prozessor wird ca 48 grad warm (beim spielen).

ich kann nur sagen ihr habt wirklich mit den Aussuchen der hardware gute arbeit geleistet! bin total glücklich grade


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ästhetischer PC*

Sowas freut einen doch, wenn man sich ein glückliches Gesicht vorstellen kann  Viel Spaß noch mit deinem Rechner!


----------



## DarthNeo (25. Juni 2011)

Viel Spass mit dem Rechner!!! Gib mal bescheid wenn du etwas hardwarehungrigeres gespielt hast als die Sims.


----------

